# folliculitis



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

So i took my pup Madison to the vet for a check up today to make sure she was healthy and whatnot, and she also had these bumps all over her back and wanted to see what they were. The vet said that she has folliculitis. Basically her immune system is not strong enough and she has bacteria building up in her hair follicles. The vet said they were scabbing and whatnot, but she gave me meds to treat her for it. So hopefully they go away soon. Has anyone had this problem before? Someone told me benedryl works too. but the vet said she does not recommend it. its only usually used if they are allergic to something.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

electricbluesxt said:


> So i took my pup Madison to the vet for a check up today to make sure she was healthy and whatnot, and she also had these bumps all over her back and wanted to see what they were. The vet said that she has folliculitis. Basically her immune system is not strong enough and she has bacteria building up in her hair follicles. The vet said they were scabbing and whatnot, but she gave me meds to treat her for it. So hopefully they go away soon. Has anyone had this problem before? Someone told me benedryl works too. but the vet said she does not recommend it. its only usually used if they are allergic to something.


 Benedryl will not clear up an infection. Did he give you antibiotics and a medicated shampoo? Skin infections are often signs that underlying allergies or other immune issues cause the problem so just be aware this may or may not be be a thing you deal with for the life of the dog every so often.


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

the vet said she thinks its her immune system. said that her immune system was not built up when she got this infection and it spreaded. she didn't say anything about an allergy or anything like that, said that once the infection is gone her immune system should be built up enough to keep it gone. i got meds for her from the vet and i already previously had an oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Time will tell.... I hope it clears up and stays away.


----------

